# Toilet disposal when free camping?



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,


Just wondering, when free camping for more than a couple of days what you do regarding the emptying of the casette toilet.

Regards.

Ashers.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Take it home is one answer where that's an option. We've got a SOG bog, so no nasty chemicals to worry about when we tip it down the loo.

To be honest we've never wild-camped for longer than a couple or three days, so have always been able to empty the bog either at the next proper site or at home. In years gone by, some of the more remote CLs provided a spade for you to dig the stuff in with so I suppose that remains an option for wild campers.

Best of all was a now sadly-departed CL on a farm in West Yorkshire. When I asked the farmer's wife where the chemical disposal point was she said 'Over midden wall.' A quick peep over said wall proved that she was, indeed, telling the truth.

I'd love to have seen the look on the face of the Caravan Club inspector when he came to check things out!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Like has been said, take home or get a spare cassette and store the full one in a box like this...

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php?products_id=169

Johnny F


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If we have wildcamped and the cassette is looking full we usually go to the nearest campsite with a disposal point, and use that, failing that we do as Johhny said and take it home, we dont usually wildcamp for more than 2 days then find a site with hook up to recharge the battery


Anne


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all,

Pretty much as I thought, just wonered if there was some trick I was missing.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

How about down a public loo?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

In order of preference I will:

1-Use spare cassette I keep in rear box (outside!)
2-Lift a manhole lid (make sure it is foul not storm), look for these outside a remote public loo.
3-Down the public loo.

For 'emergency' stuations, eg winter and remote, I carry a fold up military spade. Never used it yet though.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

If you are truly wild camping and will be for several days or longer then provide you do not use any chemicals in the loo, and you really cannot find a more suitable foul drain, you can dig a hole in the corner of a field, or some other out of the way place etc and dump it in there, no harm done.... If you do use chemicals this is no longer an option for you.....

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> 2-Lift a manhole lid (make sure it is foul not storm), look for these outside a remote public loo.


Not so sure about this one, unless there is a failsafe way to tell one from the other. How do you tell the difference?
I would hate to see folk emptying all their waste into a storm drain by mistake 

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilet*

I seem to recall a second toilet being installed by an un-named member! LOL

Russell

Seriously, can't see the harm in chucking it in the ground - afterall it is very rich in nutrients.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Toilet*



Rapide561 said:


> Seriously, can't see the harm in chucking it in the ground - afterall it is very rich in nutrients.


OK - seriously - we'll all come round and empty our toilets in the ground right where you live - OK?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

peejay said:


> Not so sure about this one, unless there is a failsafe way to tell one from the other. How do you tell the difference?
> I would hate to see folk emptying all their waste into a storm drain by mistake
> 
> pete


I'm a building surveyor, you could literally say it's my job to know. :wink:

Also, on the issue of burying it, I have come across enough rural domestic siuations where the septic tank stopped some years ago, without people realising, to conclude that burying a small amount should do no harm.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Public toilets ..just like the ones at home, are designed to have "bodily wastes" put down them ...so use nothing or a bio chemical in the cassette ( bio magic, aquachem green etc etc ) and dispose of it down a toilet... public or private ...no matter... it will then go to where it will be dealt with ....a sewage farm or a septic tank.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

krull said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Not so sure about this one, unless there is a failsafe way to tell one from the other. How do you tell the difference?
> ...


So - as most of us aren't building surveyors, how do we tell the difference? :wink:

pete


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

peejay said:


> So - as most of us aren't building surveyors, how do we tell the difference? :wink:
> 
> pete


Lift the manhole lid, flush the loo (paper useful at this stage), peer in manhole and wait to see if anything shows.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Why should I not empty my "blue" stuff down my own loo?


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

I have, when in France, hit an Autoroute, stopped at an Aire and disposed of down the loo there, but always ensure I am using Aquachem Green....

Kevin


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

arrow2 said:


> I have, when in France, hit an Autoroute, stoped at an Aire and disposed of down the loo there, but always ensure I am using Aquachem Green....
> 
> Kevin


I suspect a good 80% of campsites use septic tank or mini treatment systems. I know of several canalside marinas that certainly do. I understand the theory about why you should not put 'blue' down them. Practice would suggest it does not cause a problem.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

krull said:


> arrow2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have, when in France, hit an Autoroute, stoped at an Aire and disposed of down the loo there, but always ensure I am using Aquachem Green....
> ...


8O The problem caused is the formaldehyde content in the blue -even at 25%- kills the digesting bacteria at the treatment plants. :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

passionwagon said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > arrow2 said:
> ...


I just know that if there is such a thing as reincarnation, I will be coming back as a digesting bacteria in a treatment plant. On the brighter side, perhaps I have already been one and worked my way up the ladder a bit.


----------

